# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Peixes >  Pygoplites diacanthus

## Julio Macieira

_Pygoplites diacanthus_

Nome: Peixe-anjo-real
Nome Científico: Pygoplites diacanthus (Boddaert, 1722)
Família: Pomacanthidae
Grupo: Peixes Ósseos
Classe: Peixes

O peixe-anjo-real possui um padrão hipnótico que permite identificá-lo facilmente, entre os habitantes do recife de coral. Como todos as espécies conhecidas pertencentes a esta família, vivem num sistema de harém e são hermafroditas protogínicos. Isto significa que estes indivíduos nascem fêmeas, mas com a possibilidade de, numa fase posterior, se transformarem em machos. Esta transformação ocorre no âmbito de um processo natural de reestabelecimento do equílibrio da população; por exemplo, no caso do macho dominante de um harém morrer. Enquanto juvenil possui uma mancha ocelar perto da cauda, e comporta-se de uma forma discreta, sendo muito frequente em zonas onde existem cavernas. Os adultos, solitários ou em pares, aventuram-se um pouco mais, até áreas mais expostas, ricas em esponjas e tunicados, dos quais se alimentam.

Informações obtidas em:  Oceanário de Lisboa

----------


## Julio Macieira



----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> aventuram-se um pouco mais, até áreas mais expostas, ricas em esponjas e tunicados, dos quais se alimentam.


 :Olá: Viva
Há muito tempo que acalentava o desejo de ter um Pygoplites diacanthus e dar-lhe justamente esponja natural como alimento. O ano passado, precisamente no mês de Julho surgiu essa possibilidade quando o Paulo Serrano anunciou Vendo os meus peixes... 			 			( 1 2). O Pygoplites em causa, ou será que deverei melhor dizer, a menina Pygoplites em causa, 




> O peixe-anjo-real possui um padrão hipnótico que permite identificá-lo facilmente, entre os habitantes do recife de coral. Como todos as espécies conhecidas pertencentes a esta família, vivem num sistema de harém e são hermafroditas protogínicos. Isto significa que estes indivíduos nascem fêmeas, mas com a possibilidade de, numa fase posterior, se transformarem em machos. Esta transformação ocorre no âmbito de um processo natural de reestabelecimento do equílibrio da população; por exemplo, no caso do macho dominante de um harém morrer. Enquanto juvenil possui uma mancha ocelar perto da cauda, e comporta-se de uma forma discreta, sendo muito frequente em zonas onde existem cavernas. Os adultos, solitários ou em pares, aventuram-se um pouco mais, até áreas mais expostas, ricas em esponjas e tunicados, dos quais se alimentam.
> 
> Informações obtidas em:  Oceanário de Lisboa


já vinha muito bem tratada do João A Alves e assim continuou com o Paulo Serrano, o que é uma grande ajuda porque estes peixes não são exactamente faceis de aclimatar. Quando a "menina" chegou, instalou-se e passou a ter acesso à esponja natural como alimento. Nunca tocou num coral que fosse e um ano depois continua linda e com apetite mas come sempre em pequenos pedacinhos, pouco a pouco, tal como está na natureza dos Pygoplites...é um espataculo ver estes peixes a comer esponja natural, e assim coloco aqui dois vídeos que fiz recentemente onde se pode observar a "menina" a comer delicadamente a esponja natural Hymeniacidon sanguinea da nossa costa, servida na forma de fatia na mola, tipo rolo Dan Cake na mola... :SbSourire: 
É um peixe calmo, que gosta de sossego e de comer tranquilamente, pequenos pedacinhos de comida. Aprecia muito esponja natural, algas tanto frescas como liofilizadas como por exemplo a Porphyra umbilicalis ou tenera de que é feito o Nori. O alimento vegetal Formula Two da Ocean Nutrition também é muito apreciado assim como a Formula Angel
Espero que este vídeos e informação que fui recolhendo com base na minha experiência, ajudem a melhor elucidar sobre os hábitos desta magnífica espécie, Pygoplites diacanthus.

[media]http://www.reefforum.net/photopost/data/534/Pygoplithes_a_comer_esponja.MOV[/media]

[media]http://www.reefforum.net/photopost/data/534/Pygoplithes_a_comer_esponja_2.MOV[/media]





Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------

